# Fuel Pump Prime, Triggered by Drivers Door, not working



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

I am looking to see if anyone has a diagram that can show how this circuit works, I know that its triggered by the door latch module, but all of my door functions work perfectly, so I'm thinking it has to be something else. 

I am wondering if its a ground issue, as I had the previous owner cut a couple wires that went to the door (but I fixed them). If anyone know where the ground for this circuit might be, that would be great.


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

*My TT does not prime till I turn the key in the ignition-----*

Theb the pump primes and the center display reads OK 

Our A6 does prime when you open the drivers door. You can hear the pump run.


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Shouldn't it also prime when the door opens?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah 
check the fuses on top of the battery 
check the relay 
check the ground


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah
> check the fuses on top of the battery
> check the relay
> check the ground


I have checked all of the fuses, they are fine, unless there is one in the dash for this, I just checked all of them on top of the battery.

Which relay is it?

Back to my first question... anyone know where the ground is for this, and for the coolant fans?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm to lazy to look it up. Google it


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

I wasn't... I googled, I searched Audizine, VWVortex, a few ambiguous TT forums, Audiworld, etc., and can't find any good concrete info. Hoping someone has a Bentley at there disposal that isn't too lazy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Its the same as a MKIV vw


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

There are two other TT's at my work ranging from 2001-2003, all 225's. None prime when the driver side door opens like my previous mk4's. Do TT's come equipped with this from the factory? I was under the impression that they didn't. If they did it seems like a pretty common failure point. Can anyone confirm that they come equipped with this from the factory?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

mine does and i'm sure its from the factory


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> mine does and i'm sure its from the factory


Have my Bently in at work, I will try to take a look at it tomorrow... There has to be a common weak point in the TT that causes these to go bad so frequently.


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Malant said:


> Have my Bently in at work, I will try to take a look at it tomorrow... There has to be a common weak point in the TT that causes these to go bad so frequently.


That would be great, thanks for looking into it. When I turn the key on, I definitely hear the pump prime, just not when the door gets opened.


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

That is the wiring diagram, looks like there is a driver door contact switch (F2)

I was looking into this a little more last night, and looks like there is a pretty common issue between MkIV R32's and MkIV Golf/Jettas with the microswitch in the door which may be a part of the driver door contact switch mechanism. Anyone have any additional input on this based on the wiring diagrams?


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Yea, I think I have heard of this in both platforms, and I thought the microswitch that triggers this, was the one that also shares control of the dome light, and other convenience features controlled by the CCM. So, I was thinking as long as the CCM features were working, that the door switch was working ok, but I'm not sure that is a safe assumption.

I guess I was wondering if there was a specific ground that could affect this function?

Thanks for the diagram, that is a big help. I also came across this last night (which I think has the same diagram in it):

http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/pdf/2002MYStdEquipWiring.pdf

I just can't tell where the location of the ground might be, for the circuit that controls this.


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have 2 2001 225's and neither of mine do it. Also have two friends with 225's and neither do theirs.......case closed.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

QuaTTro_225 said:


> I have 2 2001 225's and neither of mine do it. Also have two friends with 225's and neither do theirs.......case closed.


But mine does, so all of those are broked too


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

I wondered the same thing when Savv stopped over the house in the 1off. I opened the driver door and heard that 044 screaming for a few seconds. Hmmm, mine doesn't do that.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

My fuel pump only primes when you turn the key.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This is odd.....i know mine does it for a fact because when I had a lose wire on my battery fuse box the car wouldn't start. I knew it wasn't getting power. Then when I found the wire and fixed it I could hear it again....


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> But mine does, so all of those are broked too


What year/model TT do you have?

Just curious if its a 180 vs 225 thing. Come to think of it, I don't think any of the ones I have worked on, have ever done it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

beetlevdubn said:


> What year/model TT do you have?
> 
> Just curious if its a 180 vs 225 thing. Come to think of it, I don't think any of the ones I have worked on, have ever done it.


01 225


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

Post a vid


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

QuaTTro_225 said:


> Post a vid


No prob...ill charge my camera quick, drive 2 and a half hours, re instal the rear control arms, put the wheels back on, lower it off the lift, take the video, drive 2 and a half hours back, upload it and show you......or you can wait and see it at h20 for yourself


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

QuaTTro_225 said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I was just about to say mine doesn't do it, then I realized my battery's dead.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

The signal wire for my 044 pump relay is tapped into the power wire (blue/red stripe) for the factory pump. Relay is right inside the rear seat cover above the factory pump housing. This way when the factory pump gets the signal to prime from the door opening, it triggers the relay which triggers the 044 to prime.


----------

